# problem bei pon klon



## $chor$ch (2. Feb 2006)

Hallo, 
also ich hab mir heute mal überlegt einen pong clon zu programmieren doch bin ich bei den vorüberlegungen auf folgendes problem gestoßten:
Da ich ja aus Physik noch weiß Einfallswinkel=Ausfallswinkel stellt sich mir nur die frage was sonst noch einfluss auf den winkel hat da ja sonst die Bewegung des balles immer die Selbe wär


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Feb 2006)

Bei meinem Pong habe ich das so gemacht, dass man durch die Bewegung des Schlägers den Winkel verändern konnte + eine (ziemlich kleine) Zufallsänderung bei jedem Aufprall.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (2. Feb 2006)

Von Zufall halte ich nicht so viel. Sehr gut funktioniert, die Richtungskomponente des Schlägers abgeschwächt auf den Ball zu übertragen. Also wenn sich der Schläger beim Aufprall gerade nach oben bewegt, bekommt der Ball eine etwas niedrigere Y-Geschwindigkeit, wenn sich der Schläger nach unten bewegt, wird die Y-Geschwindigkeit des Balles leicht erhöht. So kann man die Geschwindigkeit des Spiels ganz gezielt beeinflussen.


----------

